# Get out your pots



## Relle (Apr 5, 2015)

Soaping in Lebanon - photo from Pinterest.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know why the title made me think of "Bring out your dead..." lol!

Cool picture!


----------



## newbie (Apr 5, 2015)

I bet they have a good time, even if it does look like a lot of work.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow! And I thought I had problems trying to figure where to cure all my soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 5, 2015)

I found a big old pot like that on craigslist that I wanted so bad for soap but it was $300, hubby wouldn't go for it


----------



## KristaY (Apr 5, 2015)

I guess that's the Lebanese version of a quilting circle!


----------



## Relle (Apr 7, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I don't know why the title made me think of "Bring out your dead..." lol!
> 
> Cool picture!


 
Funny you should say that, I've just read a book by Charlotte Betts about the plague in London and they had the horse and cart go past the houses saying bring out your dead. Good book - The Apothecary's Daughter.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 8, 2015)

Relle said:


> Funny you should say that, I've just read a book by Charlotte Betts about the plague in London and they had the horse and cart go past the houses saying bring out your dead. Good book - The Apothecary's Daughter.



Ohhh, I bet I would like that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a feeling Jules was referring to the Monty Python bit....


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was but I knew there was history behind that and I like old English history. Blame it on my degree.


----------



## regansoap (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks really sociable - nice


----------

